# pulldown (ohne java-script)



## NinjaOne (15. März 2005)

Hallo,
hab auf meiner Seite ein Pulldown-Menü gesetzt:


```
<div align="right">Kategorie:
  <!--<form method="post" name="wahl" action="index.php?Seite=Links&Kat=wahl.ReRyp.value">  -->
  <select class="pulldown" name="ReTyp" size="1" onChange="window.location.href='index.php?Seite=Links&Kat='+this.value;">
  <option value="">alle anzeigen</option>
  <?php
  $anf="SELECT DISTINCT Kategorie FROM linktools";
  $erg=mysql_query($anf) or die("<b>Fehler bei der Datenbankanfrage!</b>");
  while($dat=mysql_fetch_row($erg)) {
    if($dat[0]==$_GET['Kat']) echo "<option value='$dat[0]' selected='selected'>$dat[0]</option>";
    else echo "<option value='$dat[0]'>$dat[0]</option>";
  }
  ?>
  </select>
  <!--<input class="button" type='submit' value="senden">   -->
  </div></form>
```

So weit geht auch alles.
Nun hab ich aber das Problem: Wenn jemand Java-Script deaktiviert hat geht das ganze nicht mehr. Für den Fall möchte ich einen submit-Button zur verfügung stellen, aber wie komme ich da an den Wert von dem Pulldown ?

Na ja, ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Schon mal danke.
bye.


----------



## Quaese (15. März 2005)

Hi,

nachdem du das Ganze offensichtlich mit einem Formular realisieren willst, kannst du doch einfach
in der index.php das $_POST-Array auswerten.

Die Aktion wird nur nicht automatisiert durch JavaScript sondern mit Hilfe eines Buttons ausgelöst.

```
<?php
  if(isset($_POST['pulldown'])){
    switch($_POST['pulldown']){
      case "ErsterWertAusSelect"  : // z.B. gewünschte Aktion
                                    break;
      case "ZweiterWertAusSelect" : // z.B. gewünschte Aktion
                                    break;
      // ... Weitere Case-Anweisungen entsprechend der Selectgruppe
      default                     : // z.B. gewünschte Aktion
                                    break;
    }
  }
?>
```
Vielleicht kannst du ja was damit anfangen.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## NinjaOne (15. März 2005)

Ja danke.
Auf die einfachsten Sachen, muss man erst kommen !

Werd das mal machen. Bin an anderen Vorschlägen natürlich auch interessiert !


----------

